# trigger pull



## bigelow (Oct 25, 2011)

i have a s&w smithandwesson 40 cal. sigma series  ...is there any way to lighten the trigger pull?


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 25, 2011)

You could replace the striker spring with a reduced power one. Wolff makes them.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 3, 2011)

wareagle700 said:


> You could replace the striker spring with a reduced power one. Wolff makes them.



thanks anyone else?


----------



## gunhand1911 (Nov 8, 2011)

Call David at Adventure outdoors he made a huge improvement on mine .


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 9, 2011)

Try contacting the warranty service gunsmith, at one time he was doing free trigger jobs.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the 9mm version on this handgun. There is another thread on the forum that has a step by step process on how to fix the trigger pull. I've done the modification myself and I haven't had any problems.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=264410

If you have any question PM me.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 11, 2012)

polish the sear and sear block, replace striker spring with new wolf or glock 22 spring, swap trigger return spring with apex spring. you can get it down to a smooth 5.5-7 lbs but anything less can and will make it unreliable.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 2, 2012)

i got a trigger job done recently at adventure out doors got apull lightened and creep was shortened...put about 60 rnds through and feel great...

now does this effect the value + or -


----------



## HOBO (Nov 2, 2012)

....  I don't know about you but I would certainly pay more for a rifle with a good trigger...

----------<" ){{{{{><


----------

